# LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf...



## three37 (May 10, 2002)

Thought I would share...








Bought some LED replacements for the 194 bulb city lights in the Mk4 Golf headlight assembly. You can find them all over Ebay -- just search for "LED 194". I put the blue ones in first. Have amber and white as well -- just in case the police don't like the blue ones








More pictures are here: http://erik.vandermey.net/GTI-BlueCityLights/


----------



## SinoGTI (May 21, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

nice....
I love it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

Nice look, pretty good price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

Here's the URL on Ebay Fokes Check it out
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...&SortProperty=MetaEndSort&query=LED+194+bulbs


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

Here's the URL on Ebay Fokes Check it out
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...&SortProperty=MetaEndSort&query=LED+194+bulbs 
The bulbs look sharp Three37 hope the cops don't mess with u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dakota (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (GTiMark23)*

Probably a dumb question but are city lights the same thing as DRL's??
Dakota


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (Dakota)*

nope, city lights or more correctly called position lamps or sidelights by our limey friends across the pond, are white parking lamps that european cars have in europe, and some in the states. on you 337, they are in the high beam, the small lamp below the high beam. These allow the turn signal to flash brite off, brite off, and not brite dim brite dim, making the turn more noticable. The DRL is the low beam on about 80% power. on US VWs you cannot turn just the parking lamps on due to the switch, but you can get the euro switches which will allow you to do so.
email for more info.


----------



## TealB3Passat (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (HIDGolf)*

Are side blinkers bulbs 194?????? i have hella side blinkers.....just curious if i could get these led's for them........???
What other bulbs.in a vw...are 194 stock???? rear lights,interior.....etc


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (TealB3Passat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are side blinkers bulbs 194?????? i have hella side blinkers.....just curious if i could get these led's for them........???[HR][/HR]​Euro-spec NB's have LED side blinkers from the factory. None of the otehr VWs sold here (all German made) has those.


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (TealB3Passat)*

The LED retrofits for the 194 bulbs will not work well in the side repeaters on the newer Mk 4s that have clear lenses and a silver lamp shield. Those assemblies rely on the unidirectional light output of the 194 lamp which is visible from the sides. The LEDs shine a narrow beam straight out the top. This particular assembly has a silver cap over the top, so you'll get no light whatsoever from LEDs in those. I just want to save you all from the expense and disappointment of trying this.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nope, city lights or more correctly called position lamps or sidelights by our limey friends across the pond, are white parking lamps that european cars have in europe, and some in the states. [HR][/HR]​NOT sidelights







yes the british call them at time markerlights or something like that but NOT sidelights, as there isn't really any side lights on eurospec cars except new Volvos and SOME other models..
The most commonly used names for this in mainland europe in the various languages would translate into PARKING LIGHTS or STANDING LIGHTS, which BOTH explain their intended use!


----------



## DvntSavant (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

Would it be possible to post procedures to change out these bulbs with the LEDs. A link to a correct removal procedure would be fine, just take over where the 194 bulb is removed.
Cheers.
Savant


----------



## three37 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (GTiMark23)*

Got pinched for the blue lights, had to switch to white. Oh well


----------



## yoo82 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

haha that sux..after readin ur post couple weeks ago. I got some white LED lights on my passat...looks nice.. except 2 out of the 4 led light on one bulb are sorta green than white. all is good though...thanx for the post.


----------



## BlkGolfIV (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

Can you take some pics for your white leds?? I'm interested to see how bright they are... thanks in advance!


----------



## VeeDubber311 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

Any have pics of amber or yellow city lights?


----------



## terribleone (May 16, 2001)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (BlkGolfIV)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can you take some pics for your white leds?? I'm interested to see how bright they are... thanks in advance!




























[HR][/HR]​


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

How many LED's did your setup come with? I see that there are people selling them in 1,2, and 4 LED bulbs.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

Is that the 337?
Here you go guys this looks like the one where you indeed can't swap in a SilverVision!?


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (TealB3Passat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are side blinkers bulbs 194?????? i have hella side blinkers.....just curious if i could get these led's for them........???
What other bulbs.in a vw...are 194 stock???? rear lights,interior.....etc[HR][/HR]​Are the citi lights in the rallye lights 194s? Cullen? What bulb is the citi light? I have yeller citi lights, which i would like to keep, but i would not mind doing the LEDs esp if i could get them to be brighter.


[Modified by lucaq, 7:44 PM 8-20-2002]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nope, city lights or more correctly called position lamps or sidelights by our limey friends across the pond,.[HR][/HR]​Parking lights or standing lights also common names!


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (Cullen)*

look, i missed you by 2 minutes!


----------



## DvntSavant (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (three37)*

What is the process for exchanging these bulbs? Which parts need to be (re)moved to access the location, I haven't really gotten under the hood for the lights yet.
Cheers.
Savant


----------



## Harryhd (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (DvntSavant)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What is the process for exchanging these bulbs? Which parts need to be (re)moved to access the location, I haven't really gotten under the hood for the lights yet.
Cheers.
Savant[HR][/HR]​That goes ditto for me too. I tried to change the city lights, but jesus they are hard to get to. My hands are just to big to reach them. Is there a trick to get these out. I really rather not pull the bumper and grill off.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (Harryhd)*

So how do you change them???


----------



## MSP116 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (redgti2.0)*

OK I just bought a set of these about a month ago and slowly but surely one by one they kept burning out now im down to only one led in each socket!! Any one else having this problem! It seems VW are not compatable with anything LED. I had a set of LED taillamps that were very expensive I might add and they too kept burning out one at a time!!


----------



## laxsex (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So how do you change them???[HR][/HR]​Ditto for me too.


----------



## MSP116 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: LEDs in place of City Lights on Mk4 Golf... (laxsex)*

Figured out the problem the resistor in the bulb is way to low needs to be replaced with a higheer one!


----------

